# Pronounced umbilical hernia



## kley305 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello, I'm brand new to this forum and I bet this question has come up a million times, so sorry and here goes. I bought two siblings born in Germany and both are simply fantastic. But I noticed that the male has a umbilical hernia the size of a large grape. The breeder did not tell me this! I love him regardless, but would he be disqualified to show? The female does not have one so she can show. I am disappointed because I was told that both are show quality. And they are except for his hernia. Thank you for reading and any advice you could give. Kley305


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Get the hernia fixed now.....it is an easy fix!!! Hernia's are the LEAST of any issue you can have....and can be genetic or environmental IMO.....they usually close on their own, just leaving a little blob of fat under the skin....NOT A BIG DEAL....even if closed, and it bothers you, it is not complicated to remove surgically.

Photos of the new babies!!?


Lee


----------



## kley305 (Feb 25, 2021)

Yah, but I was really intending on showing both of them. I'm not even going to say what I paid for each of them because all of her dogs are mentioned as grand show dogs. I just really want to show him and I don't know if an umbilical hernia would disqualify the little boy? Even if I had it fixed? And like I said, I love him regardless and he is so much a part of the family. Thank you in advance for reading. Thanks bunches, kley305 and I'll upload a photo in a minute💛


----------

